# Timing belt & Water pump replacement price?



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Any of you have your timing belt/water pump replaced yet? How much do you think it will cost? I was thinking of getting the ECS kit, but the water pump has a plastic impeller. I already had a plastic impeller self destruct at 40k miles on my GLi, so I want to replace it with a metal one.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

IIRC there's a difference in how far in the metal impeller 1.8t pumps will fit into the block so there's so saying how coolant flow will be affected.
Dave


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (vwlippy)*

Blauparts appears to have a much more complete kit for just a little bit more money. You can rent a complete tool kit from them as well.
http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...1%2DA


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (MisterJJ)*

Nobody is currently making the metal impeller w/p. If you want a metal have to get lucky and find one on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Nobody is currently making the metal impeller w/p. If you want a metal have to get lucky and find one on a shelf somewhere.

Not true
http://www.germanautoparts.com...163/1


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_
Not true
http://www.germanautoparts.com...163/1

Nice find. I used them for the first timing belt kit on the wife's Passat. The parts went over 70k miles without a problem. I'm going to do the second timing belt kit on the Passat this weekend along with an oil pump.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_
Not true
http://www.germanautoparts.com...163/1

That is what I meant by finding one on a shelf. All the current manufactures are no longer making them.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
That is what I meant by finding one on a shelf. All the current manufactures are no longer making them.

Makes you wonder why . . . .
I'm personally going to go for plastic when I do the replacement. 
A lot of the 1.8t WP issues had to do with the bearings / seals.
Dave


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
A lot of the 1.8t WP issues had to do with the bearings / seals.


Perhaps that is why the Blauparts kit has a "Water Pump w/ Heavy Duty Bearing". They seem to be pretty on top of what is required to do this right. That's why I got my latest kit for the 1.8t from them.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (MisterJJ)*

My 1.8T water pumps plastic impeller cracked in half right at the shaft. The bearing was fine on mine, but it sounds like that was the issue for some of you guys. 
Also, if they aren't making pumps with metal impellers anymore that doesn't necessarily mean the metal ones aren't better... it just means people weren't willing to pay the extra for the better part.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (MisterJJ)*

I have never heard of a problem with our plastic impellor pumps and can't see a reason to get a metal impellor one which is probably more expensive. Seems like trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. I had mine replaced with another plastic one.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_I have never heard of a problem with our plastic impellor pumps and can't see a reason to get a metal impellor one which is probably more expensive. Seems like trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist. I had mine replaced with another plastic one.

I agree, they have come a long way since the 1.8t and metal impellers are no longer necessary.
As far as kits go, the blau parts kit costs more because it includes things you don't need. Our kit is a complete kit but 40.00 dollars less expensive. Why would you pay to replace things that aren't common failures on the 2.0t?
Here is a link to our timing belt kits, for about 40.00 dollars less than blau parts:
Click here for timing belt kits.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I agree, they have come a long way since the 1.8t and metal impellers are no longer necessary.
As far as kits go, the blau parts kit costs more because it includes things you don't need. Our kit is a complete kit but 40.00 dollars less expensive. Why would you pay to replace things that aren't common failures on the 2.0t?
Here is a link to our timing belt kits, for about 40.00 dollars less than blau parts:
Click here for timing belt kits.


It hardly seems sensible for you to say that the blauparts kit includes a lot of parts that you don't need since bentley lists the motor mount bolts and bracket bolts as one-time use stretch bolts and they are included in the blauparts kit. Furthermore, your kit doesn't include a thermostat (which is known to go back over time and is a common replacement item) which itself lists $40 through audi. Lastly they include instructions as well as the 6 crankshaft pulley bolts (which are known to strip). For merely $40 more, it hardly seems as if they have included anything that is unnecessary... in fact all those items should be replaced when doing a timing belt job. 
$40 more for instructions, all bolts and thermostat.... seems completely worth it to me.
Dave


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Why would you pay to replace things that aren't common failures on the 2.0t?


Just because something isn't a "common failure" does not mean it will not fail, that's why. The additional parts that the Blauparts kit includes is a thermostat, camshaft and crankshaft seal, 3 liters of G12 coolant, various bolts/nuts with thread locker, and 2 stretch bolts. You'll need the G12 and it certainly couldn't hurt to throw in a thermostat while your at it. Replacing stretch bolts and using bolts with fresh thread locker sounds like a good idea to me. Plus they include full instructions and offer a complete tool kit for rental.
Chris, don't take this as an attack. I think ECStuning is a fine company with some really great products. I just think that Blauparts has a better deal for this. Also, your website lists a camshaft seal at first but then under "kit contents" it lists a crankshaft seal. Which is it or is it supposed to be both?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

No offense taken. It is a pricing war out there. And it is a crankshaft seal.
However, to say that thermostats fail on the 2.0t is common is far from true. Yes, you could search the forums and find someone who has a failed thermo, but it is not common. I have three 2.0t that I service regularly (not mine but family and friends) neither of them have failed thermos and two are at 70k miles (and are driven/tracked very hard), one is at 50k miles.
I do agree, you can/should replace the mount's hardware but I think a thermostat is uncalled for. Just my .02 in case someone wanted to save ~40 bucks on their timing belt install. The kit is inclusive, but needing a thermo is far from the appropriate word *in my experience*. I don't mean to cause controversy but I know what it is like to maintain these cars, if I can save a buck I do! 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:59 PM 1/12/2010_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No offense taken. It is a pricing war out there. And it is a crankshaft seal.
However, to say that thermostats fail on the 2.0t is common is far from true. Yes, you could search the forums and find someone who has a failed thermo, but it is not common. I have three 2.0t that I service regularly (not mine but family and friends) neither of them have failed thermos and two are at 70k miles (and are driven/tracked very hard), one is at 50k miles.


So why is it that your 2.8, 2.7t and 1.8t ultimate kits all include thermostats?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S5954/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...S2576/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...S2015/
Dave


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris-
Are you seeing the Water Pumps fail because of bearing issues then?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

Crew - Those are all older and different platforms of motor all together. The 2.0T motor is a whole new beast! If you had a high mileage (120k+) 2.0t then you may want to do a thermostat as preventative maintenance. If you have a low mileage 2.0t you should be able to escape a timing belt job without having to do a thermostat as well.
vwlippy - As for failed bearings on water pumps, that does seem to be the largest problem with failed water pumps. The impellers are not typically the fault point on the newer motors.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We do offer a kit and thermostat assembly as an option on the kit:
http://www.dbcperformance.com/...t.htm


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Crew - Those are all older and different platforms of motor all together. The 2.0T motor is a whole new beast! If you had a high mileage (120k+) 2.0t then you may want to do a thermostat as preventative maintenance. If you have a low mileage 2.0t you should be able to escape a timing belt job without having to do a thermostat as well.
vwlippy - As for failed bearings on water pumps, that does seem to be the largest problem with failed water pumps. The impellers are not typically the fault point on the newer motors.

The 1.8t and 2.0ts are actually quite similar when it comes to the block. Regardless, there hasn't been a major breakthrough in thermostat technology








Timing belt interval on the 2.0t was initially 75k and was then extended to 105k. 120k seems excessive.
Dave


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

Well perhaps not in the casting of the block (to be honest I'm not sure of casting differences), but the 2.0tfsi is a higher compression, direct injection, VVT motor - all things the 1.8t is not. It is a different beast, but as you said thermostats have not come a long way







I would append my previous statement to reflect the new timing belt intervals released by Audi, 105k. However, my point from the beginning is that in my experience the thermostats don't need replaced nearly as often as on the 1.8t little brothers.
Nevertheless, why replace it on a ~55 k motor if you are going to do it again at 105k-120k? For 40 bucks I would wait 40k miles and worry about it then. These cars are finally getting up there in miles, perhaps a low mileage/high mileage ECS kit is in order so you guys can choose your own adventure.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_Any of you have your timing belt/water pump replaced yet? How much do you think it will cost? 

So.... back to my original question. Any idea on what this will cost?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (vwlippy)*

I had mine done at Audi and it cost $1260 total for parts and labor.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_I had mine done at Audi and it cost $1260 total for parts and labor. 

Yikes! I was afraid of this.


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Sheesh! $1260 including labour seems like a great deal of money...luckily for me it comes included in the audi care package. ;-). I knew I'd be saving money somewhere if I got it.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (fergie.g)*

How long does Audi Care last? I don't think the manual says you need to replace the belt until like 105k or 120k miles. They also don't cover anything if it breaks at 80k miles and does major engine damage.
I personally don't belive this is a good idea to wait this long.


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

I got a quote of 466 for parts and 425 for labor. The labor charge is not too bad but I wonder if its easy enough to do myself with the right tools???


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_I had mine done at Audi and it cost $1260 total for parts and labor. 

dmorrow - what parts did they replace besides the belt?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt & Water pump replacement price? (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_
dmorrow - what parts did they replace besides the belt?

After looking at the invoice and the breakdown, the $1260 included replacing the serpentine belt, oil change, and timing belt replacement and was after 10% off of everything (special they were running) but before tax so the price wasn't as bad as I thought.
Parts list includes of the $1260 (parts were $463 and labor was $797):
Two rollers, tensioner, water pump, toothed belt, oil filter, oil, serpentine belt, coolant.
It is a little difficult to follow the invoice since I was getting the oil change, serpentine belt replaced, timing belt replaced, DSG oil change and a CV boot replaced that had ripped. Total bill after the 10% off and after tax was $1948.51 and was done in May of last year.








You can probably find an independant to do it cheaper but you should probably make sure they are replacing more than just the belt for the reduced amount. I went with the convenience of Audi and because I know they are using good parts and know what they are doing (generally do anyway). I would like to find a good independent but don't want someone I don't know doing this and learning as they go.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

I did mine myself, albeit on a 1.8.
In cincinnati, Dubwerx does them for $775 including parts and labor.
If you have any questions about them, I can help you out. They have done a lot of work for me over the years. Great guys.


_Modified by 2ndvw-audi at 8:50 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i wonder if buying the parts off blauparts and giving them to an independent mechanic would be the cheapest way to go... (besides DIY) (i am 60k KM out of my own set interval for a timing belt change so i am not worried right now)


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ndvw-audi* »_I did mine myself, albeit on a 1.8.
In cincinnati, Dubwerx does them for $775 including parts and labor.
If you have any questions about them, I can help you out. They have done a lot of work for me over the years. Great guys.

_Modified by 2ndvw-audi at 8:50 AM 1-18-2010_

Perfect, a couple of miles from where I live and recommended. I will give them a chance next time I need something done. Never a big fan of just opening the phone book and trying a shop. Thanks.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

I called a local VW shop and they said they wouldn't do it because they thought they'd need to buy about $600 in tools (they do a lot of VR6 work). That sux. I guess I have to go to the dealer.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwlippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlippy* »_I called a local VW shop and they said they wouldn't do it because they thought they'd need to buy about $600 in tools (they do a lot of VR6 work). That sux. I guess I have to go to the dealer. 

Might consider road-tripping to MD- NGP Racing ( http://www.ngpracing.com ) and Induktion in Severn ( http://www.4induktion.com ) Pro-Imports in Rockville ( http://www.pro-imports.com ). I've used all three and they all did great work (thought NGP is my recommendation, and my regular shop). Not sure if DE has anything closer.


----------



## gogaston (Feb 1, 2012)

*There You Are!*



vwlippy said:


> Chris-
> Are you seeing the Water Pumps fail because of bearing issues then?


Hey Buddy.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

gogaston said:


> Hey Buddy.


Interesting reply to a post almost two years ago....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> Interesting reply to a post almost two years ago....


That's an old bump for sure. :screwy:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah. no timing belts to replace here in the future.... we all have timing chains now!:laugh:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Noobs


----------

